
Ask HN: How can I design a logo such as Tensorflow's? - behnamoh
When you look at Tensorflow&#x27;s logo, it&#x27;s a 3D object. Two sources shed light on it, hence the &quot;T&quot; and &quot;F&quot; shadowy letters on the wall.<p>This can be done for many other letters of course. How can I design one for myself? (Assuming I have no experience with Illustrator)<p>Thank you!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tensorflow.org&#x2F;_static&#x2F;images&#x2F;tensorflow&#x2F;logo.png
======
stephenr
Ask someone with design experience to create it for you?

~~~
behnamoh
I have no access to such person at the moment. That's why I decided to do it
myself.

